# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  EasyJTAG Classic Suite v2.6.0.1 released. Mega Massive update!

## mohamed73

*EasyJTAG Classic Suite v2.6.0.1 released. Mega Massive update!*   *Hot Summer Update is Ready for use , this time EasyJTAG box got a new functionality and being more powerful, 
but this is just beginning of a hot summer. More hot news soon.    As usual we have added many new dumps and pinouts for new phones:*   *
- ALCATEL 4027D (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ALCATEL OT-6016X (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ASUS MEMOPAD 8 ME581CL (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HTC 10 2PS6200 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HUAWEI ASCEND G630 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HUAWEI MEDIAPAD 7 S7-721U (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- HUAWEI MEDIAPAD T1 S8-701U (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG E410 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- LG P659 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- MOTOROLA XT1541 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- OPPO F1S (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- PHILIPS W7555 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- PRESTIGIO PMT3287 3G (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG GT-I9295 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG GT-S5310 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SGH-I717 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-A5000 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-A510F (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-G316HU (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-J105F (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SAMSUNG SM-J105M (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SKY A810S (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SKY A830K (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SKY A830L (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SKY A830S (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SKY A840S (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SKY A850K (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SKY A850L (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SKY A850S (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SKY A870S (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SKY A880S (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SKY A910K (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SKY A910L (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SKY A910S (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SONY C3 D2502 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SONY XPERIA E DUAL C1650 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- SONY XPERIA M2 DUAL D2302 (Read/Write/Dump/ISP eMMC Pinout)
- STARWAY ANDROMEDA S845 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- VEON C8680 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- VIVO Y17T (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- XIAOMI M1 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ZTE U819 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ZTE U930HD (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ZTE U960 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ZTE V817 (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ZTE V880E (ISP eMMC Pinout)
- ZTE V889D (ISP eMMC Pinout)*       *EasyJTAG SPI Flasher Tool has been released.*    *EasyJTAG SPI Flasher Tool is a utility for identifying, reading, writing, verifying and erasing flash chips. 
It is designed to flash BIOS/EFI/coreboot/firmware/ images on mainboards, 
network/graphics/storage/routers/TV etc. controller cards, and various other programmer devices.  List of functions: 
- Supports EasyJTAG Box as SPI interface
- Supports SPI 247 flash chips.
- Supports Dangerous Prototypes Bus Pirate  as SPI flashers
- Supports usage of various FTDI FT2232/FT232H-based devices as SPI flashers
- Supports Flash IC auto detection.
- Full Box Powered via RJ45 Port ( no need external power sources )
- High Speed up to 400Kb/Sec. (8Mb flash read about 20sec , write + verify about 1.20sec ) *    *Easy JTAG Single Package Repair has been released.*    *Easy JTAG Single Package Repair is a free additional software decision to work at conjunction with the basic Easy JTAG software.
The main objectives of this software is the easy creation of repair files and simplify service repair maintenance. 
Single Package Repair allows you to read a binary dump of the disk and parse it into partitions according to the GPT table,
configure partitions depending on your specific task, create a recovery file for recording to disc. 
The software also allows you to save progress of your work as projects and share them with others people. 
Repair file allows you to quickly and easily rewrite data at the disk, just open it by the Easy JTAG software.*    *EasyJTAG Classic v2.6.0.1*   *Added:
- Support of single file repair packages.
- Detection of Android Full Drive Encryption Headers
- Improved support of new hardware.
- Small Bug fixes 
- Updated Box Firmware 1.60 (SPI Support added)*    *Repair Packages will be uploaded to support soon.   Thanks to all users , who support us and helps build biggest pinouts and dump database ever.*

----------

